# Heavily oxidized vinyl shutters



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

So I am having problems removing the oxidation from eight shutters. They are really bad. I tried degreaser,tsp,and straight up pressure washer. Any ideas?? And that Renu crap just seems pointless.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Add emulsa bond to the paint for the first coat and top coat without. That's what I do with aluminum siding. Houses I've done 15 years ago still look good. No matter how many times you clean it they chalk back up.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Could try EB although I've never done it on vinyl. Not saying it doesn't work, just only ever used it on aluminum siding. If it were me, I'd prime with Stix, or XIM then topcoat.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> Could try EB although I've never done it on vinyl. Not saying it doesn't work, just only ever used it on aluminum siding. If it were me, I'd prime with Stix, or XIM then topcoat.


I've used it on vinyl shutters and it worked just like aluminum. Priming with XIM would be my second choice.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Scrub with lacquer thinner and prime with XIM


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Add emulsa bond to the paint for the first coat and top coat without.


Ditto :yes: Paint them and collect check :thumbsup:


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> Could try EB although I've never done it on vinyl. Not saying it doesn't work, just only ever used it on aluminum siding. If it were me, I'd prime with Stix, or XIM then topcoat.



+1 on the stix


----------

